# PICTURE OF GEORGIA RECORD TYPICAL?



## LMCGATOR

Does anybody have a picture of the Georgia State Record Typical Whitetail?  I have seen the mount in Bass Pro in Atlanta but have not seen any pictures of it.  I wish I had my camera with me when I was there.  I have seen pics of the Telfair County Non-Typical but never the Monroe County State Record Typical.  Any help would be much appreciated.  In fact, I'll just wait until bow season and one of you guys can send me a picture of the NEW record typical after you kill him on September 8th with your bow.

Thanks


----------



## Dupree

im not sure if it is still the record, but the floyd benson buck killed in paulding county that scored 184" is pictured in a magazine I got in the mail from the ga. wildlife federation yesterday.


----------



## Dupree

if I had a scanner I would post a pic.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

You are talking about the Buck Ashe Buck from Monroe County that was killed in 1961. The buck scored 191 4/8. Buck moved to Oklahoma after taking the great buck and until a few  years ago there were not many photos available. The Non-Typical State record that was killed in Monroe County in 1973 that stood until 1998 was taken by John L Hatton Jr. and it still ranks #2. This buck scored 240 3/8. They were both killed within 2 to 3 miles of each other and only about 5 to 8 miles from my house now. I would love it their genes were still around here now. I will see if I can locate a picture of them. Tim


----------



## ultramag

A good friend of mine Has a shed from the buck ashe buck from the year before he was killed..Duncan Dobie did an article about it in the Georgia Sportsman..The other shed was found by another hunter a mile away and that shed had been in a house fire and was charred a little..

He found the shed while he was rabbit hunting when he was a young man.He grabbed the shed and went to the landowner and asked him how a deer could carry around such a big rack...the old landowner told him..thats ole big red..He had seen him before..The shed is amazing..I hold it in my hands every time i go to see him and talk hunting.


----------



## Nitro

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> You are talking about the Buck Ashe Buck from Monroe County that was killed in 1961. The buck scored 191 4/8. Buck moved to Texas after taking the great buck and until a few  years ago there were not many photos available. The Non-Typical State record that was killed in Monroe County in 1973 that stood until 1998 was taken by John L Hatton Jr. and it still ranks #2. This buck scored 240 3/8. They were both killed within 2 to 3 miles of each other and only about 5 to 8 miles from my house now. I would love it their genes were still around here now. I will see if I can locate a picture of them. Tim



My Georgia club is right off Rumble road........ I don't know what happened to the  deer herd.......... we are dang lucky to crack the 130" mark now............ we practice strict QDMA rules and plant, put out minerals, etc,etc, etc..........

I pass 120" Bucks every year waiting for a Monster.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

I know how you feel Andrew. I took the buck in my avatar on 2003. I have seen a couple that are close if not a tad bit bigger taken since then. I did see one this past season that is bigger than this guy. I think he made it through the season because I have not heard any talk around here. I know of another that I saw 2 years ago. They are here. Just not the same size as they were back in the 60's and 70's. Tim


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

I found this but no picture. Maybe Bayou Bully can find us a picture of Buck Ashe's Deer and John Hatton's Deer:

Giant Monroe County Buck is Georgia State Record 
A "lost" buck killed in 1961 is found in Oklahoma, and the 16-pointer breaks the typical state record with an amazing score of 191 4/8 points! 

By Daryl Kirby 

Originally published in the April 1999 issue of GON  

Just a month after a new state-record non-typical buck was officially scored, a long-lost buck from Monroe County has shattered the Georgia record for typical bucks.

Official Boone & Crockett scorer and Wildlife Resources Division (WRD) biologist Bill Cooper measured the new typical record in late February, and the final tallies are incredible: 16 scorable points that include a typical 5x6 frame with five abnormal "sticker" points.

22 3/8-inch inside spread.
30 1/2-inch main beams.
Four tines more than 11 1/2 inches long.
Smallest circumference - 5 1/8 inches.
A staggering gross score of 210 2/8 points! Even after 18 6/8 inches in deductions the buck broke the Georgia typical record by more than seven inches.

The buck was killed in 1961 in Monroe County near what is now Rum Creek Wildlife Management Area. The hunter who now holds the Georgia typical record is Buck Ashe, who grew up and lived at the time in the Chamblee and Tucker areas of northeast Atlanta. Buck now lives in Oklahoma.

In the late 50s and early 60s, before Buck Ashe moved out of state, the man was well-known as a proficient and ethical outdoorsman. He was among a die-hard group of hunters and anglers that centered around Sportsmans Paradise, a sporting goods store that was located in Tucker off Hwy 29, according to Lamar Banks, one of the Tucker regulars who now lives in Madison.

Lamar saw the mounted head, and he even had the mount for more than a year. 

"I took it to Charles Watson at Wildlife Taxidermy in Lawrenceville, and he touched it up," Lamar said.
"Several times they tried to get the rack scored. One time Jack Crockford (then head of the Georgia Game & Fish Commission and the only official B&C scorer at that time) was supposed to meet Buck at Sportsmans Paradise, but either Jack or Buck didn't show up. 

"I remember later hearing that the rack was scored and deductions kept it from getting in the record book. It had some stickers and it was a 5x6, but I said, 'If that buck doesn't make the record book, I'd like to see one that does.' Since then I've never seen pictures of a buck that even compares to that buck."

Lamar was right. There never has been a comparable buck killed in Georgia - at least that's been confirmed and scored.

The Monroe County 16-pointer killed by Buck Ashe way back in 1961 was finally scored after being tracked down by Duncan Dobie, an outdoor writer whose work regularly appears in GON. The trail of Buck Ashe took Duncan from Georgia to New Orleans, and finally to Oklahoma where he located Buck and the huge mount.

The new record knocks off an 11-pointer killed in northwestern Paulding County in 1962 by Floyd Benson of Dallas, Ga. The Benson Buck scored 184 3/8 points and stood as the state-record typical buck since it was officially scored at the very first Buckarama in 1983.


----------



## LMCGATOR

*PICTURE OF GA RECORD TYPICAL*

Thanks for the info guys.  I used to hunt over in Telfair County only a few miles from where the current Non-Typical record was killed.  I now hunt in Taylor & Marion Counties.  Ultramag, if you could post a pic of that shed that would be really cool to see.  If I'm ever at Bass Pro again in Atlanta I'll take a picture of the Ashe Record Buck and post it just for kicks.  I don't know if it's the original or a replica.  It's in a glass case so it could be the original.  It is sickly huge.  30 inch beams that look like baseball bats coming out of his head.  Big southern bucks fascinate me.  Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## westcobbdog

lmcg  I hunt some in Eastern Ben Hill, my buddys farm is right across from Padgetts house...last yr myself and a fellow hunter talked him into letting us inside his house......what a darn nice guy and awesome buck, but he had racks all over his house that were almost as impressive....if doenightmare see's this...post that buck again!


----------



## westcobbdog

is the Monroe County monster buck the same one that hangs in the old grocery store in downtown Yatesville? That thing looks huge,too...


----------

